
Ask HN: Successful project to predict stock market - paulborza
Has anyone been able to successfully create a project that s&#x2F;he runs on the side to predict stock prices? If so, what tech and what data did you use? And if not, could you share some of the learnings?
======
marketgod
I do it to trade options successfully. I use technical analysis and it's
definitely possible. It's not a side project, it's my income.

I only use PHP although the cool thing now is Python and has built in
libraries. I don't need near instant execution and I started a long long time
ago so rewriting everything is not something I want to undertake.

I use minute based data with all sorts of different indicators based on the
stock, it's market, and competitors.

It's not something I think you can do as a side project as you have to refine
it each day, I think if you aren't spending 8 hours a day looking at charts it
will be hard to adapt/evolve.

Current stance is the market is bullish. I was bullish in December also.

------
kiranp01
Long back I tried something similar, but not successful. Here it is in my
Github: <[https://github.com/gkiranp/trading-
stat>](https://github.com/gkiranp/trading-stat>) The idea behind this project
was to fetch information from twitter like social media sources and provide
"popularity" info (not exactly stock price prediction) about stock of
interest.

------
tucaz
Sure they have. They used monkeys and a dart board.

[https://www.marketwatch.com/story/how-hedge-fund-geniuses-
go...](https://www.marketwatch.com/story/how-hedge-fund-geniuses-got-beaten-
by-monkeys-again-2015-06-25)

